# Loading packages



## Joho1325 (Nov 27, 2016)

What is the system you guys use to load your packages? Do you scan first then utilize the itenary function to organize your packages by stop?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I load as I scan, using the zones on the pick sheet, I load bottom to top from trunk to backseat, as the delivery order is top to bottom from the pick sheet


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I scan and put in alphabetical order on street name on my vehicle


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Women names go in the back seat, guy names go in the trunk. Seems to work out pretty well for me


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> Women names go in the back seat, guy names go in the trunk. Seems to work out pretty well for me


hahaha


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

The days I have only one or two route numbers are the days I spend the most time searching for packages.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

enigmaquip said:


> I load as I scan, using the zones on the pick sheet, I load bottom to top from trunk to backseat, as the delivery order is top to bottom from the pick sheet


Rack's pax bottom to top, right to left. Load from trunk to front of the car. Group small envelopes together, small to high street numbers, at front seat. Group envelopes by route time allowing. I don't look at map while at warehouse. Now if you have to re sort itinerary stops due to messed up routing, you're screwed. Kind of.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Get an Avon box from the women above and put all the envelopes in it. Oh wait your competition, nevermind.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

My warehouse a;lready has the packages organized by route. they put the last route first to load. i like to load those in the back seat and envelopes in the front seat in an Ikea Trofast drawer. lately ive been marking the boxes and envelopes with a sharpie. all part of route #4, 3 2 ect. It makes it easier to identify when i might be moving on to a new neighborhood, i'll check the map before i leave just make sure i got every delivery in that subdivision.

The first route the smaller boxes i being to the driver side and the rest into the trunk. i like to clear out my trunk first. I have a small suv and it gets exhausting opening the lift gate and hopping to close it every stop. With this system im always done an hour or more early.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Great tips on how to load in the stickied thread (sips tea)


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

All right Kermit, what page #?


----------

